# ICAAN Declares Open Season on Domain Names; anything.goes.now



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> *ICANN approves open Web domain name rules: .anything is possible*
> 
> June 19, 2011 | 11:26 pm
> 
> ...


http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/tec...-open-domain-name-rules-whatever-is-a-go.html

So, if Chris opens his wallet, this could be forum.dbstalk :sure:


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> So, if Chris opens his wallet, this could be forum.dbstalk :sure:


You could start by opening yours and becoming a DBSTalk Club member. :sure:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I wonder how many cities would actually do this, most seem to be in a shortfall. Lets spend $185k on a domain name!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It seems to me that longer, more distinctive top domain name extensions, like *.losangeles* or a *.newyork* would be cumbersome, confusing and counter-productive. Much better off with a *.la* or a *.nyc*. The trend should be to shorter extensions, not longer. But does it mean that only a New York City or a Los Angeles would own that particular extension to the exclusion of others (commercial businesses, non-profits, etcetera which are located in those cities? Other than possibly licensing such 'owned' extensions, I don't know the answer, but I can foresee lawsuits ahead.

I like very much what Overstock.com did with theirs: "*o.co*" -- just as short and as simple as it could possibly be. I just wonder how long it will be until pr0n sites to all get on board with the *.xxx* extension. In my opinion, it should be made mandatory but that would be opening up a whole 'nuther can of worms -- or whoop-ass!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

SayWhat? said:


> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/tec...-open-domain-name-rules-whatever-is-a-go.html
> 
> So, if Chris opens his wallet, this could be forum.dbstalk :sure:


I thought they would have added something for individuals and families a decade ago.

So I would say they're rather damn slow in this age of doing things fast.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

RobertE said:


> You could start by opening yours and becoming a DBSTalk Club member. :sure:


:allthumbs


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> I thought they would have added something for individuals and families a decade ago.
> 
> So I would say they're rather damn slow in this age of doing things fast.


You can .. for a boat load of money .. 

So, instead of sending to [email protected] you could send it to [email protected]

Interesting concept and it will be worth it to some, but will it be worth it to many?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I am SO registering www.clownpenis.fart

http://www.tressugar.com/SNL-Skit-Clownpenisfart-1965732


----------

